# Small Breeds of Pigeons Wanted



## thedovecote (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi, 

I would like to know if anybody has any breeds of pigeons that are small. I have Valencian Figuritas. I think that I want to proceed with small breeds of pigeons more. Thank you very much,

The DoveCote 
www.dovecote.vze.com


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello, what better small breed is there than FRIGS? Dave


----------



## thedovecote (Mar 2, 2009)

*Small Breeds Of Pigeons*

Well, I really dont know of any that is near the same size, but i know there are sizes a bit bigger. I just dont know the breed.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you will like portugeuse tumblers, they are the size of the fig some even smaller and they are a flying breed you can fly around the loft. I plan on getting some and also have the figs and really like them. these are the two smallest breeds although some other breeds come close, I think the warsaw butterfly is a small breed and some roller/tippler/tumblers can be smallish too.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

................


----------



## gforceight (Jun 14, 2008)

Off topic - but if it doesn't have to be a pigeon, diamond doves are small, and quiet


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'll merge the two threads..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

gforceight said:


> Off topic - but if it doesn't have to be a pigeon, diamond doves are small, and quiet


great idea...they are tiny!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Less Then 10 Ounces*

*Hi Dovecote,Stettiner Tumbler 9 to 10 ounces,Portuguese Tumbler, 10 ounces,Catalonian Head-and Beak Tumbler, 6 to 8 ounces, Helmet, 8 to 9 ounces. I posted these birds that are 10 or less ounces there are more, I will post later while these birds use a number 7 size band they are the smaller birds that use that size band. Some of these birds may be hard to find as some are rare breeds. You might try the RARE BREEDS CLUB,we have a member of Pigeon Talk that is a officer in the rare breeds club (NEWDAY) you might drop him a PM.* GEORGE


----------

